# Yellow or Purple tangs in the GTA?



## JuicemaN (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm looking for a yellow or preferably purple juvenile tang. Has anyone seen any nice/healthy juvenile ones around the GTA?

Any help would be appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Als on Steels has/had many yellow on sale, but call to check any way

I do not remember exact price, but it is very reasonable

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Big Als Mississauga had a good qty of yellows a week ago 
Some small size - not sure of price

Also Krakens Reef just got in some yellow tangs


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Kraken just got a shipment with Yellow Tangs....


----------



## JuicemaN (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! I've never been to krakens, I'll check it out. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

